
Toronto’s Transit Advice for New York: Give Streetcars Their Own Lanes - jeo1234
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/08/nyregion/torontos-transit-advice-for-new-york-give-streetcars-their-own-lanes.html?_r=0
======
melling
Manhattan could use a trolley on 42nd and 14th streets. Crossing Manhattan is
incredibly slow.

